# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  تعرف على كودات دهن الخنزير في الأطعمة والأدوية التي نستعملها في بلاد المسلمين

## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

باختصــــــار اقرأهــا كلهـــا لانها مفيدة جـــدا جـــدا بواسطة دكتور أمجد خان ,,
الدكتور أمجد خان يعمل في فرنسا في ادارة الأغذية ، وعمله عبارة عن تسجيل كل أنواع الأطعمة والأدوية وحينما تعرض أي شركة أي منتج في الأسواق ، يجب أن يوافق على مكوناته هذا القسم الذي يعمل فيه الشيخ أمجد ، والذي يعمل في معمل المراقبة على الجودة ، وبهذا فهو يعلم جيدا كل شيء عن المكونات ، ولكن بعض هذه المكونات لها أسماء علمية والآخر له مجرد رموز حسابية مثل E-190 , و E-141
في البداية عندما رأى ذلك الشيخ أمجد ، تملكه حب الاستطلاع فسأل المسئول عن القسم الذي يعمل به ، والذي كان فرنسيا ، وأجاب : لا يجب أن تسأل. فقط أدي عملك

ولكن أثارت هذه الاجابة فضول الشيخ أمجد أكثر وأكثر ، وبدأ يبحث عن هذه الرموز في الملفات، وما وجده يمكن أن يصيب أي مسلم في العالم بالصدمة
في معظم البلاد الغربية بما فيها أوروبا ، الاختيار الأول للحوم هو : الخنزير ، وهناك الكثير والكثير من المزارع في هذه البلاد لتربية هذه الحيوانات، في فرنسا وحدها ، عدد الخنازير تقريبا 43 ألف
ويعتبر لدى الخنزير أعلى نسبة دهون في جسمه من أي حيوان آخر ، وبما أن الأوروبيون والأمريكان يحاولون تفادي الدهون ،
اذا فأين تذهب هذه الدهون؟ كل الحيوانات التي يتم ذبحها في السلخانه تحت اشراف قسم الأغذية ؟
كان يتم احراق هذه الدهون وذلك من ستون عاما مضت ،
وبعد ذلك فكروا في اعادة تصنيعها واستخدامها في عمل الصابون ونجح الأمر
وبعد ذلك تقدم الأمر وكبرت هذه الصناعة، وتم رواجها والمتاجرة فيها بواسطة الشركات الصناعية الأخرى.
وفي هذا الوقت طالبت كل الولايات الأوروبية بقاعدة وضع المكونات على كل المنتجات الغذائية والأدوية ، فتم وضع كلمة : دهن الخنزير، وكل من عاش في أوروبا منذ 40 عاما يعرف هذه الحقيقة
ولكن هذه المنتجات تم وضع الحظر عليها من قبل البلاد الاسلامية ، وبالتالي حدث كساد في تجارتها،
واذا كانت لك علاقة بشمال آسيا ، يمكنك أن تعرف بالعامل المحفز رقم 1857 الخاص بالحرب الأهلية ،
في الوقت الذي كانت تصنع فيه الطلقات في أوروبا ويتم تصديرها عبر البحر، ولكن كانت تفسد الطلقات عند وصولها بسبب رطوبه البحر
فجاءتهم فكرة تغليف الطلقات بدهن الخنزير و الذي كان يجب أن يخدش الجندي بأسنانه هذه الطلقه قبل استعمالها
وعندما انتشر الخبر ، امتنع الجنود المسلمون والجنود النباتيون
وعندما بدأت الحرب العالمية ، وادرك الأوروبيون هذه الحقيقة ،و بدأوا يكتبون دهن حيواني بدل كلمة دهن نباتي
وكل الذين عاشوا في أوروبا في السبعينات يعرفوا هذه الحقيقة
وعندما سأل المسئولين عن ماهية هذا الدهن الحيواني كانت الاجابة أنه دهن الأبقار والغنم
وهنا أيضا ظهرت مشكلة أن هذه الحيوانات لم يتم ذبحها على الطريقة الاسلامية بالتسمية والتكبير قبل الذبح، ولذلك تم منعها أيضا ، مما أدي الى أن واجهت هذه الشركات متعددة الجنسية هبوط في مستوى المبييعات لأن نسبة 75 % من مبيعاتها يتم تصديرها الى البلاد المسلمة مما يعود عليهم بربح بليونات الدولارات
وأخيرا قرروا البدء في استعمال شفرة يعلمها فقط العاملين في قسم ادارة الأغذية
فلا يفهمه رجل الشارع الذي يتعامل مع هذه المنتجات
وهذه الe شفرات مرقمة
وهذه المنتجات تتضمن معظم الذي نستعمله : معجون الأسنان، كريم الحلاقة ، اللبان ، الشيكولاتة، الحلويات ، البسكويت ، وحتى الكورن فليكس ، والتوفي والأطعمة المعلبة والفواكه المعلبة أيضا الى جانب بعض الفيتامينات
وبما أن هذه المنتجات يتم استعمالها في البلاد المسلمة ويواجه فيه مجتمعنا بعض المشكلات العديدة مثل قلة الحياء و العنف والاعتداءات على الأعراض وخلافه
فأنا أطلب من كل مسلم أن يتحقق من مكونات كل ما يشتريه و هذه هي قائمة الشفرات للمنتجات التي تحتوي على دهن الخنزير
E100, E110, E120, E 140, E141, E153, E210, E213, E214, E216, E234, E252,e270, E280, E325,
E326, E327, E334, E335, E336, E337, E422, E430, E431, E432, E433, E434, E435, E436, E440,
E470, E471, E472, E473, E474, E475,e476, E477, E478, E481, E482, E483, E491, E492, E493,
E494, E495, E542,e570, E572, E631, E635, E904.
م أمجد خان
معهد الأبحاث الطبية
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية

______________________________  _____
منتديات دارالقرآن الكريم 
http://mountada.darcoran.org/index.php?showtopic=23552

----------


## أبو الغنائم المالكي

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات. ولكن حبذا لو تتحفنا بالمصدر، أو هل لك معرفة شخصية بأمجد خان هذا الذي سميته شيخا؟

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على تعقيبك, فكما ترى في أسفل المقال أوردت المصدر المنقول منه. فالكلام ليس كلامي بل هو كلام أحد الإخوة بمنتدى دار القرآن الكريم بالمغرب. و راسلني أحد الإخوة البارحة و قال أن بعض الكودات المنقولة ليست حيوانية بل نباتية, و أفادني بالرابطين التاليين:



> الأخ عادل أبا عبد الله
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> قرأت الموضوع الذي كتبتَ، وأرجو أن تطلع على الرابطين التاليين:
> 
> http://www.food-info.net/uk/qa/qa-fi47.htm
> 
> http://www.food-info.net/uk/e/e-alphabet.htm
> ...

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

أما قولك أن هذه المكونات فيها شحم خنزير فيه نظر إنما هي مكونات قد تصنع من شحم الخنزير كما قد تصنع من النباتات لكن لا تعرف أصلها بمجرد الرمز ، و للعلماء فيها مذاهب منهم من أحلها لتحول عينها و منهم من منعها.

استعمال الجيلاتين والكبسولات الجيلاتينية المستخلصة من الميتة أو الخنزير 		        	بعض الأشكال الصيدلانية من الأدوية مثل الكبسولات الجيلاتينية التي توضع بداخلها المادة الدوائية تكون مصنوعة من الكولاجين ، وهي مادة تستخلص من جثث البقر (جلدها وعظامها) ، وكذلك من الخنزير (جلده وعظامه) ، ونقوم نحن - في بلدنا - باستيرادها من فرنسا ونملأها في بلدنا بالمادة الدوائية ، وتباع في الصيدليات ، فما حكم ذلك ؟ .

الحمد لله
لا حرج في استعمال الجيلاتين أو الكبسولات الجيلاتينية في الأدوية وغيرها ، إذا  كانت مستخلصة من جلد أو عظم حيواني مذبوح ذبحاً شرعياً .
وأما المأخوذ من الميتة أو الخنزير ، ففيه خلاف بين أهل العلم ، وعلى القول بأن  الاستحالة مطهّرة [وهي تحول الشيء المحرم النجس إلى مادة أخرى] ، فلا حرج في  استعماله ؛ لتحوّل العين المحرمة إلى مادة أخرى مباحة لا تشملها أدلة التحريم .

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : " وعلى هذا الأصل : فطهارة الخمر بالاستحالة على وفق  القياس [يعني : إذا تحولت الخمر إلى خل] ؛ فإنها نجسة ؛ لوصف الخبث ، فإذا زال ذلك  الوصف زال أثره، وهذا أصل الشريعة في مصادرها ، ومواردها ، بل وأصل الثواب ،  والعقاب .
وعلى هذا : فالقياس الصحيح : تعدية ذلك إلى سائر النجاسات إذا استحالت ، وقد " نبش  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبورَ المشركين من موضع مسجده " ولم ينقل التراب ...
وقد أجمع المسلمون على أن الدابة إذا علفت بالنجاسة ، ثم حبست ، وعلفت بالطاهرات :  حلَّ لبنُها ، ولحمها ، وكذلك الزرع والثمار إذا سُقيَت بالماء النجس ، ثم سقيت  بالطاهر : حلَّت ؛ لاستحالة وصف الخبث ، وتبدله بالطيب ، وعكس هذا أن الطيب إذا  استحال خبيثاً : صار نجساً ، كالماء ، والطعام إذا استحال بوْلاً ، وعذرة ، فكيف  أثَّرت الاستحالة في انقلاب الطيب خبيثاً ولم تؤثر في انقلاب الخبيث طيبا ، والله  تعالى يخرج الطيب من الخبيث والخبيث من الطيب ؟! .
ولا عبرة بالأصل ، بل بوصف الشيء نفسه ، ومن الممتنع بقاء حكم الخبث وقد زال اسمه  ووصفه ، والحكم تابع للاسم والوصف ، دائرٌ معه وجوداً وعدماً ، فالنصوص المتناولة  لتحريم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير والخمر لا تتناول الزرع والثمار والرماد والملح  والتراب والخل ، لا لفظاً ، ولا معنىً ، ولا نصّاً ، ولا قياساً" انتهى من "إعلام  الموقعين" (2/14).
وقد ذكر أهل الاختصاص أن الجيلاتين المستخلص من عظام وجلود الأبقار والخنازير قد  تحول تحولاً كاملاً عن المادة التي استخلص منها ، فصارت له خصائص كيميائية غير  خصائص الأصل الذي استخلص منه ، وبهذا ينطبق عليه كلام أهل العلم في الاستحالة . 
وانظر: "تحريم الانتفاع بالأعيان المحرمة" ص 250-255 . 
وقد جاء في قرارات " المنظمة الإسلامية للعلوم الطبية " – وقد بحثت موضوع " المواد  المحرمة والنجسة في الغذاء والدواء " بمشاركة الأزهر ومجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة  والمكتب الإقليمي لمنظمة الصحة العالمية بالإسكندرية ووزارة الصحة بدولة الكويت ،  وذلك في الفترة من 22 - 24 من شهر ذي الحجة 1415هـ الموافق 22 - 24 من شهر مايو  1995 - :
"6- المواد الغذائية التي يدخل شحم الخنزير في تركيبها دون استحالة عينه مثل بعض  الأجبان وبعض أنواع الزيت والدهن والسمن والزبد وبعض أنواع البسكويت والشكولاتة  والآيس كريم، هي محرمة ولا يحل أكلها مطلقا، اعتبارا لإجماع أهل العلم على نجاسة  الخنزير وعدم حل أكله، ولانتفاء الاضطرار إلى تناول هذه المواد ...
..........
8. الاستحالة التي تعني انقلاب العين إلى عين أخرى تغايرها في صفاتها ، تحوِّل  المواد النجسة أو المتنجسة إلى مواد طاهرة ، وتحوِّل المواد المحرمة إلى مواد مباحة  شرعاً .
وبناءً على ذلك :
- الجيلاتين المتكون من استحالة عظم الحيوان النجس وجلده وأوتاره : طاهر وأكله حلال  .
-الصابون الذي يُنتج من استحالة شحم الخنزير أو الميتة يصير طاهراً بتلك الاستحالة  ويجوز استعماله .
- الجبن المنعقد بفعل إنفحة ميتة الحيوان المأكول اللحم طاهر ويجوز تناوله .
- المراهم والكريمات ومواد التجميل التي يدخل في تركيبها شحم الخنزير لا يجوز  استعمالها إلا إذا تحققت فيها استحالة الشحم وانقلاب عينه . أما إذا لم يتحقق ذلك  فهي نجسة" انتهى .
 http://www.islamset.com/arabic/abioethics/muharamat.html

والله أعلم .




 	  	الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

لا أخي الكريم يعرف أصلها من مجرد الرمز لهذا وضع جدول فيه الرمز و أصله, راجع الرابطان في مشاركتي الثانية.

و نحن في هذه البلاد في غنية عن المواد المصنوعة من الخنازير و الكحول, فالمواد الحلال و الكوشر(k)  متوفرة و الحمد لله

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

> لا أخي الكريم يعرف أصلها من مجرد الرمز لهذا وضع جدول فيه الرمز و أصله, راجع الرابطان في مشاركتي الثانية.
> 
> و نحن في هذه البلاد في غنية عن المواد المصنوعة من الخنازير و الكحول, فالمواد الحلال و الكوشر(k)  متوفرة و الحمد لله



أخي الكريم انا مقيم بفرنسا و ما تقوله خطأ بل مجرد الرمز لا يكفي قد تكون مصنوعة من الخنزير و قد تكون غير ذلك و ذلك لإختلاف طرق التصنيع فخد مثلا E471 :   Mono- et diglycérides d'acides gras alimentaires  هذه مادة دهنية قد تصنع من الخنزير كما قد تصنع من النبات لكن لها نفس التركيبة فلا تستطيع بمجرد النظر معرفة المصدر انما يعطيك الرقم فقط التركيبة لا يوجد فرق بين المركب سواء كان أصله حيواني أو نباتي فهي نفس المادة و بصفة عامة المصانع تستعمل المواد النباتية لأنها أرخص في تصنيع هذه المركبات  و الله أعلم

----------

